# Doctor said no Oatmeal!



## In the Kitchen (Feb 22, 2009)

I am in shock as our doctor told us to stop eating any grains in the morning, mainly oatmeal.  Every article I read and doctor I hear on radio advises to eat grains.  Would you change doctors?  I have always eaten oatmeal most of my life.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 22, 2009)

Two questions:
Was he saying not to eat it in the morning, but at another time of day?
Did he say why?

Every article / book I have read contradicts him also.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2009)

He (or she) definitely needs to let you know the reasoning behind it. If I were you, I would ask for an explanation, and I would do some research of my own. A second opinion might be warranted.

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 22, 2009)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Would you change doctors?



Yes!!!  Unless you have some medical condition that would warrant such a suggestion.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 22, 2009)

In the Kitchen said:


> I am in shock as our doctor told us to stop eating any grains in the morning, mainly oatmeal. Every article I read and doctor I hear on radio advises to eat grains. Would you change doctors? I have always eaten oatmeal most of my life.


 
The articles you read, and the doctors you hear on the radio, do not know your medical condition(s) that may have prompted your physician to suggest to change your diet.

The first place to start would be to ask your physician _why_ he made that suggestion. Without knowing why there is no way to even begin to know if he is right or wrong. Even if you go get a 2nd opinion - I'm sure the new doc will want to know the same thing.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 22, 2009)

I would be curious to know why the doctor said so well, because I have not heard anything bad about eating oatmeal/grains before.


----------



## Argamemnon (Feb 22, 2009)

It would make perfectly sense if you were diagnosed with gluten intolerance (celiac disease). If not then you should go and ask why you can't eat grains. 

I actually wanted to start a similar topic, since I suspect that I may have this. I have decided to stop eating anything containing wheat/flour, which is very hard.

I'm eating potatoes, lentils and chickpeas instead of bread and grains. I have stopped eating rice as well. Hmm.. maybe I should see a doctor first..


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2009)

Argamemnon said:


> It would make perfectly sense if you were diagnosed with gluten intolerance (celiac disease). If not then you should go and ask why you can't eat grains.
> 
> I actually wanted to start a similar topic, since I suspect that I may have this. I have decided to stop eating anything containing wheat/flour, which is very hard.
> 
> I'm eating potatoes, lentils and chickpeas instead of bread and grains. I have stopped eating rice as well. Hmm.. maybe I should see a doctor first..



Gluten intolerance means you can't eat wheat, barley and rye products; it doesn't include oats or rice. Your doctor can test you for celiac disease, so if you think you might have it, I would definitely suggest seeing your doctor about it.


----------



## Argamemnon (Feb 22, 2009)

GotGarlic said:


> Gluten intolerance means you can't eat wheat, barley and rye products; it doesn't include oats or rice. Your doctor can test you for celiac disease, so if you think you might have it, I would definitely suggest seeing your doctor about it.


True, but if you have a rice allergy it may also be possible that you can't tolerate grains (that's what I have read). You can get a test at a hospital, but it's not an easy test such as a blood test. I think an endoscopy is necessary.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 23, 2009)

GotGarlic said:


> Gluten intolerance means you can't eat wheat, barley and rye products; *it doesn't include oats* or rice. Your doctor can test you for celiac disease, so if you think you might have it, I would definitely suggest seeing your doctor about it.



Actually, this is not entirely true.  It is true that oats do not contain gluten; however, many celiacs (my DH included) can't handle regular oats because of possible cross contamination.  The verdict is out on them.  I buy GF oats at our organic store for him and there is a marked difference, notably there is no powdery coating as you find on regular oats.

My digestive tract doesn't tolerate oats though I am not gluten intolerant and can have most other grains. 

I would definitely ask the doctor why he told you this and depending on the answer take his advice or take your heath issues to another doctor.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 23, 2009)

In the Kitchen said:


> I am in shock as our doctor told us to stop eating any grains in the morning, mainly oatmeal. Every article I read and doctor I hear on radio advises to eat grains. Would you change doctors? I have always eaten oatmeal most of my life.


 
No I wouldn't change doctors, just ask present doctor their reasoning.  The elimination of oatmeal from the diet is often recommended for the diagnosis of gout.


----------



## Lizannd (Feb 23, 2009)

For people with Celiac disease it is recommended that they NOT eat oats.  There is not a definite answer on oats having gluten because frequently there is cross contamination at the processing plant.  Evidently oats and wheat flours are commonly ground and processed at the same facilities.


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi ITK! Long time no see! I think everyone is suggesting that you ask first and react second. There could be many medical conditions that would necessitate you removing oatmeal or other grains from your diet. 

Celiac is one possibility, gout or diverticulitis is another. Please do speak to your Dr and ask for their reasoning. If there is no medical condition requiring you to remove these from your diet perhaps the Dr suspects something and would like to just see if it improves things for you.

Good luck ITK, and keep us up to date, we are all interested in what comes next.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm guessing there is a great deal of information the OP has omitted here. I cannot believe anyone would listen to their doctor make a sweeping statement and not ask the reason for it. And if that was the case, the first step would be to go back to the doctor and find out why there is a need to omit grains from their diet in the morning.


----------



## B'sgirl (Feb 23, 2009)

GotGarlic said:


> Gluten intolerance means you can't eat wheat, barley and rye products; it doesn't include oats or rice. Your doctor can test you for celiac disease, so if you think you might have it, I would definitely suggest seeing your doctor about it.



Actually, it does include oats. They don't have gluten themselves but oats are always stored, harvested, and processed with wheat and get contaminated with gluten. You can buy special gluten-free oats that are grown, stored, and processed separate from wheat but they are very expensive. 

If you do have gluten intolerance there are grains you can eat, but it is often good to avoid grains for the first six months to allow your digestive system to heal because the grains tend to be harder on your system. Some people avoid them altogether. My son has Celiac and I may have gluten-intolerance myself so we pretty much avoid wheat and oats at my house.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 23, 2009)

In the Kitchen said:


> I am in shock as our doctor told us to stop eating any grains in the morning, mainly oatmeal.  Every article I read and doctor I hear on radio advises to eat grains.  Would you change doctors?  I have always eaten oatmeal most of my life.


Did you visit your doctor for a particular reason or symptom that might be related to your diet? It's hard to believe that he would have just told you to stop eating oatmeal out of the blue. 

In any case, ASK. It's important that patients know why they are to do certain things, or avoid others. If your doctor isn't one who likes to explain things to you, then you might want to consider finding another physician. But it would be foolish to switch simply because you don't understand or don't like your doctor's diagnosis and treatment of some problem.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 23, 2009)

*appreciate*

Thanks to all of you regarding our doctor's comment.  This is our regular doctor. He also told everyone of us the same thing.  My one son overweight and he told him too!  We are susceptible to high blood pressure and have to watch our weight.  We were all in there for physicals, nothing else.   I have to go to another 'specialist ' exactly for reasons you mentioned.  Certain grains are not tolerable and have to be avoided.

My one son asked to return to doctor in May to see about his weight.  He also is only one who drinks water with most of his meals. (even bought me fancy water bottle to drink more water!)    His father's family all have diabetes.  Grandfather had to have leg amputated due to not watching his diet and having diabetes.  This son blames his weight on fact that he cannot do regular outdoor activity to maintain his weight.  He has all the right 'excuses' so even t hough weather was below freezing 32 degrees he went biking for more than hour.  Keeping weight off is not easy. (Oh, one more thing.  He recently was told his job was eliminated after being employed for almost 10 years.  I am almost certain this frustration could play a part in weight gain) 

When you try t o live right and then this doctor comes up with avoiding oatmeal, as I said was total shock.  

Thanks all for your comments.  Alix, good to see you here.  Hope all is well with you and Ken.  How are your cats?

Must admit this new look really surprised me.  At least it was eliminated yet like the doctor and oatmeal!  will surely report what he tells our son next visit.  thanks again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2009)

B'sgirl said:


> Actually, it does include oats. They don't have gluten themselves but oats are always stored, harvested, and processed with wheat and get contaminated with gluten. You can buy special gluten-free oats that are grown, stored, and processed separate from wheat but they are very expensive.
> 
> If you do have gluten intolerance there are grains you can eat, but it is often good to avoid grains for the first six months to allow your digestive system to heal because the grains tend to be harder on your system. Some people avoid them altogether. My son has Celiac and I may have gluten-intolerance myself so we pretty much avoid wheat and oats at my house.



Since you deal with this every day, I'll defer to your knowledge and experience. I do think, though, that it's important to distinguish between intolerance to a given substance and cross-contamination.



Argamemnon said:


> True, but if you have a rice allergy it may also be possible that you can't tolerate grains (that's what I have read). You can get a test at a hospital, but it's not an easy test such as a blood test. I think an endoscopy is necessary.



A blood test is done initially; if it's positive, then it's confirmed with an encoscopy, which can be done either in a doctor's office or in a hospital: Celiac Disease: Diagnosis - Mayo Clinic.

For ITK, I would definitely want to know why the doctor said what he did, especially why he said specifically to avoid oatmeal in the morning.

btw, my DH bought a trainer  similar to this for his bicycle and some videos similar to Spinervals, specifically so he could continue biking during the winter.


----------

